# PPV ZONE public passenger vehicle parking pick up



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Given that ride sharing is here to stay I ask that they set up PPV Zone signage and introduce it in the National Road rules and state and local rules ASAP


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

To my mind, additional drop off and pick up zones for all vehicles would be sufficient. There would then be no need to distinguish rideshare vehicles from others.

Even no parking zones replacing many of the current no standing zones would be a big step forward.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

No Standing was never in the National rules No Standing means no stopping $189.00


----------

